# Need some advice!



## 'ikalahi (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright, so I'm new to the area and the forum.Just got stationed out here. Done a lot of fishing out west so this stuff out here is a whole new ball game. I've done some fishing in the surf and did alright, but don't think Ill be doing any of that for a while! I live real close to the Black Water river (where it crosses highway 90) and want to figure out how to fish it. I went last week and all it was was small catfish after another. Don't get me wrong, some fish are better than none but I'd love to get into some bigger and better fish. I don't have a boat. All my fishing will be done from the shore. Any advice and tips would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jaypea (Apr 25, 2009)

If you're in the military, you should be able to rent a boat at the Whiting Boat Docks, just up river from the Hwy 90 bridge.


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

I got stationed out here in February, and it will be a little different from what your used to but the basics seem to work everywhere. Catch and release is still good to go everywhere and at Ft. Pickens(national park across from NAS) catch and keep is good to go on the inland side and the fishing has been pretty fun lately but getting more and more crowded. I am just learning the area, but if you have any specific questions send up a post or a pm and I'll help if I can. The boat rental in whiting is nice but the fish from whatever seen on the blackwater river are REALLY small. Someone correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Assuming you are military, Eglin MWR has 14 ft panfish style aluminum boats with 15 horses on them you can rent for around 50 bucks I think technically a day, but if you rent on Fri or Sat you get them for the whole weekend. 

I can't help you much with fishing the blackwater though, sorry


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree w/ Jaypea. If ur in the military, take Johnson Road off Hwy 90 to Whiting Field MWR and get a boat. Ur in a good area for fishing!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You will find the saltwater crowd is pretty helpful and willing to share. For freshwater, Blackwater or Escambia , that crowd plays it pretty close and keeps their mouths shut. May have to figure that out on your own! Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

